# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Alysis Zorggroep (Rijnstate)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Alysis Zorggroep 
Wagnerlaan 55
Arnhem

Bezoek de website van Alysis Zorggroep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Alysis Zorggroep.*

----------


## yvie777

Mijn ervaring met alysis zorgroep rijnstate is helemaal top!!
Ik heb recente ervaring met afd urologie en de urologen daar, niets dan lof!!

----------


## yvie777

En ik wilde ook nog even kwijt dat op de verpleegafdeling urologie, al het personeel wat er werkt ook helemaal top is, zo ontzettend kundig en lief!!

----------

